# W-lan Antenne für Laptop gesucht



## aquilord (12. September 2012)

*W-lan Antenne für Laptop gesucht*

Hallo ich suche eine Antenne die ich an meinen laptop anschließen kann für einen besseren W-lan empfang.
Ich habe nur welche für den Router gefunden, da ich aber zu untermiete wohne und das wlan net mitbenutze 
darf ich nichts daran verändern.
Zu zeit habe ich immer 1 bis 2 balken und das internet ist sehr langsam.
Gibt es da eine antenne die mit dem eingebauten wlan Empfänger funktioniert?
oder ist es billiger und besser eine komplette wlan antenne mit empfänger zu kaufen.
Vielen dank schonmal


----------



## Superwip (12. September 2012)

*AW: W-lan Antenne für Laptop gesucht*

Wenn du einen besseren W-LAN Empfang willst solltest du an mehreren Stellen schrauben.

1) W-LAN Karte.

Der soweit ich weiß derzeit beste interne W-LAN Adapter ist der Ubiquiti SR71-E. Er ist sehr empfindlich und verfügt über eine brachiale maximale Sendeleistung von 400mW.

Wenn es auch extern (USB) sein darf ist zur Zeit -wenn es um den Empfang geht- wohl beste W-LAN Adapter ist der Auslinx AL-9684R3. Er ist extrem empfindlich, noch empfindlicher als der SR71-E, relativ günstig und sendet ebenfalls mit 400mW. Er ist aber nicht 5GHz tauglich.

Beide sind leider unter Umständen recht schwer zu bekommen, der SR71-E wird auch nichtmehr hergestellt. Der Auslinx AL.9684R3 wird möglicherweise auch unter anderen (OEM-) Namen verkauft.

In der EU ist die maximale erlaubte W-LAN Sendeleistung 100mW. Die beiden Adapter schaffen die vierfache Leistung, wenn du Angst hast "erwischt" zu werden solltest du die Leistung per Treiber herunterregeln.

2) Antennen

Mit ordentlichen Antennen kann man viel wettmachen. Es gibt zahlreiche verschiedene Arten von mehr oder weniger stark gerichteten oder nicht gerichteten Antennen, die sich für den ein oder anderen Anwendungsfall mehr oder weniger gut eignen. Eine Erklärung würde hier wohl definitiv den Rahmen sprengen. Jedenfalls sollte man festhalten, dass es auch durchaus möglich ist brauchbare Richtantennen selbst zu basteln.

Mindestens so wichtig wie die Wahl der Antenne ist ihr Aufstellungsort. Hier hilf eigentlich nur Experimentieren. Beim Experimentieren kann ein Spectrum Analyzer hilfreich sein aber das ist wohl etwas übertrieben. Versuche es einfach mit einem Tool wie etwa dem inSSIDer.

Bei einem USB Adapter kann man die Antenne im allgemeinun und deren Aufstellungsort im speziellen natürlich leichter ändern- man braucht nichtmal unbedingt ein Antennenkabel, da der Adapter selbst ja bewegt werden kann. Um an einem internen PCIe Minicard Adapter eines Notebooks eine externe Antenne zu befestigen braucht man einen Adapter, einen sogenannten "Pigtrail". Dieser muss direkt mit der W-LAN Karte verbunden werden, was meist nur in einem mehr oder weniger aufgeschraubten Zustand möglich ist.

Alleine aus diesem Grund wäre ein USB Adapter praktikabler.

3) Antennenkabel

Antennenkabel im allgemeinen und jeder verwendete Adapter im besonderen tragen zur Signaldämpfung bei. Man sollte also möglichst kurze Kabel und möglichst wenige Adapter verwenden.

_____

Alternative- W-LAN-LAN Brücke.

Du kannst auch eine W-LAN-LAN Brücke aufbauen und in deinem Zimmer damit ein eigenes, weitgehend unabhängiges Netzwerk errichten. Damit kannst du deine Geräte dann per Kabel-Ethernet verbinden und die Wireless Ethernet Bridge kann auch sehr flexibel aufgestellt werden.

Bei schlechtem Empfang sind die Hardwareanforderungen an die Brücke sehr hoch- das ist auch zweifelsfrei die teuerste Lösung. Sie sollte einen möglichst empfindlichen und leistungsfähigen W-LAN Adapter besitzen (oder gegebenenfalls die Möglichkeit ihn zu tauschen), es sollte auch einfach möglich sein externe Antennen anzubringen.

Welche Hardware hier zur Zeit am besten ist weiß ich aber nicht genau.


----------



## mrfloppy (12. September 2012)

*AW: W-lan Antenne für Laptop gesucht*

wie wäre es mit nem repeater?


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2012)

*AW: W-lan Antenne für Laptop gesucht*

Na ja, wenn er nur Untermieter ist kann er vermutlich nicht irgendwo einfach einen Repeater aufstellen...


----------



## mrfloppy (13. September 2012)

*AW: W-lan Antenne für Laptop gesucht*

warum nicht? würde ja schließlich nicht nur er von profitieren, sondern würde der allgemeinheit zugute kommen, denn das problem werden warscheinlich andere ab einer gewissen reichweite im haus auch haben


----------



## Superwip (13. September 2012)

*AW: W-lan Antenne für Laptop gesucht*

Wenn ein Repeater möglich ist wäre das natürlich eine sehr elegante Lösung.


----------

